# Ex-pat life in Thailand



## Thai Bigfoot

Many who visit this site ask very basic questions. I'd suggest you search the site first.

If you're considering Thailand, pay attention to this site. Many, including myself, have posted "How To" guides and warnings.

If you still can't find an answer, feel free to or send send me a message.


----------



## xabiaxica

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Many who visit this site ask very basic questions. I'd suggest you search the site first.
> 
> If you're considering Thailand, pay attention to this site. Many, including myself, have posted "How To" guides and warnings.
> 
> If you still can't find an answer, feel free to or send send me a message.


Better yet, ask in a post on the forum so that others may benefit - that's what a forum is all about


----------



## jeng13

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Many who visit this site ask very basic questions. I'd suggest you search the site first.
> 
> If you're considering Thailand, pay attention to this site. Many, including myself, have posted "How To" guides and warnings.
> 
> If you still can't find an answer, feel free to or send send me a message.


Hi Bigfoot!

I am new to this forum and I wonder, How to post a new thread here? I want to share my experience as an expat in Thailand for 7 years and 9 years in Vietnam.

All the best,
jeng cua


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Just go to the bottom of the screen with all the posts. You'll see a "New Post" button.


----------



## jeng13

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Just go to the bottom of the screen with all the posts. You'll see a "New Post" button.


Hi Thai Bigfoot!

Funny that I don't see it from my end.

jeng


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

jeng13 said:


> Hi Thai Bigfoot!
> 
> Funny that I don't see it from my end.
> 
> jeng


On the main page, go to the "Expat Country Forums" and select Thailand.

The "Post New Thread" button is at the top and the bottom.


----------

